# how can i put independant suspension on a 96 200sx?



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

does anyone know an easy way to make my 96 200sx convert to independant rear suspension instead of the solid bar.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

B14 said:


> does anyone know an easy way to make my 96 200sx convert to independant rear suspension instead of the solid bar.




easy way? I don't even think it's possible..........can you even afford all the handling upgrades for your car as it is? because you're talking about thousands of dollars of work to make sure the geometry is correct and stuff


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

chimmike said:


> easy way? I don't even think it's possible..........can you even afford all the handling upgrades for your car as it is? because you're talking about thousands of dollars of work to make sure the geometry is correct and stuff


Plus its race proven that the B14 is not at a handling advantage.

Mike


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

*well not easy*

well not easy but atleast any way to do it by te way i do plan n spending alot of money on my car im getting it ready for scca.. after the las time i posted with the coilovers i switched to the tein racing coilovers, my motor came i got an SR20DET AWD tranny, i am rebuilding the gaskets, i got new rings and bearings, quad throttle body should be coming soon, T3/T4 HYBRID, turn piped intercooler piping, custom exhaust no pics yet bc none of it is on yet i have to get a new car first. but it is going to be beatiful it is going to take a while to get in and be set up but i am pretty sure it is going to be cool.


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14 said:


> well not easy but atleast any way to do it by te way i do plan n spending alot of money on my car im getting it ready for scca.. after the las time i posted with the coilovers i switched to the tein racing coilovers, my motor came i got an SR20DET AWD tranny, i am rebuilding the gaskets, i got new rings and bearings, quad throttle body should be coming soon, T3/T4 HYBRID, turn piped intercooler piping, custom exhaust no pics yet bc none of it is on yet i have to get a new car first. but it is going to be beatiful it is going to take a while to get in and be set up but i am pretty sure it is going to be cool.


Your car is not going to be legal for any SCCA class except for super production where you will get slaughtered.

If you got tein SS coilover, those are not racing coilovers, they are high performance street. They are much too soft for racing. If you want to go racing, I suggest you read the rules first before buidling the car. And trying to convert a B14 to IRS is not going to gain you much besides less money in your pocket. In the SE-R cup B14's beat IRS B13's all the time.

Mike


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

the tein struts i got the boxes are at work but it says that they are racing struts because all four costed me $2500 came with lifetime warranty and all the electronics for the struts. it came with alot of electric shit im still learning how to use


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14 said:


> the tein struts i got the boxes are at work but it says that they are racing struts because all four costed me $2500 came with lifetime warranty and all the electronics for the struts. it came with alot of electric shit im still learning how to use


Those are electricaly adjustable Tein SS struts, very good street suspension but way to soft for racing. Those struts are about half the spring rate of what works on a race car.

If you are really building a SCCA race car then you had better do a couple of things.

1. figure out what class you are going to run. An expensive turbo car is nowhere for a beginner to start. I don't think a turbo is even legal for any SCCA club racing road racing class.
2. Read the rules to see if your dream mods are legal.
3. Do you homework to see if your mods are going to work.

If you don't, then you are going to waste a lot of moeny or show up at the track only to be told by an offical that you expensive shiney new race car is not legal and please go home.

Don't confuse a fast street car with a SCCA legal race car. Don't call a street car a race car, it isnt one.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

B14 said:


> the tein struts i got the boxes are at work but it says that they are racing struts because all four costed me $2500 came with lifetime warranty and all the electronics for the struts. it came with alot of electric shit im still learning how to use




alright, I'm gonna nit-pick here:

"the tein struts i got the boxes are at work" and that means what?
"all four costed me $2500" You spent $2500 on Tein struts but you can't get "cost" correct?

I suggest you learn a lot more about suspension in general, and as Mike said, learn the rules of the different SCCA classes, before you spend any more money or ask any more questions like this.


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

does anyone know where i can get the rule book from it isnt like i can go to booksamillion and get one. can i?


----------



## B14 (Nov 25, 2003)

sorry i almost posted twice


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

B14 said:


> does anyone know where i can get the rule book from it isnt like i can go to booksamillion and get one. can i?


try scca's web sight. If you really want to race a turbo sentra, I suggest NASA and the SE-R cup SRX class. SCCA doesnt allow turbos in club racing. Go to www.nasaproracing.com. You can download a PDF of the rules there.

Mike


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

and with that said, say goodbye!


----------

